# Buy your Valentine Liquid Clen!



## CEM Store (Feb 14, 2012)

Liquid Clen is 10% off the sale price.   Click the link below and give the gift that keeps on giving.

Clenbuterol 30mL 200mcg/mL

CEM

Our products are for research purposes only and not human consumption.  When you buy this deal it is presumed that your Valentine is a mouse.


----------



## CEM Store (Feb 14, 2012)

Get on this.


----------



## JitteryTom (Feb 14, 2012)

I would order from you guys but how do I know you guys are legit?  I'm a first time user looking to cut soon.  

Thanks brah


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 14, 2012)

JitteryTom said:


> I would order from you guys but how do I know you guys are legit?  I'm a first time user looking to cut soon.
> 
> Thanks brah



Research


----------



## Filessika (Feb 15, 2012)

Research


----------



## njc (Feb 15, 2012)




----------



## CEM Store (Feb 15, 2012)

This ends within the next hour or sooner so buy now.


----------



## njc (Feb 15, 2012)

Clen for your Valentine


----------

